
The Toolbox: From Idea to Launch in 10 Hours - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/the-toolbox-from-idea-to-launch-in-10-hours/
======
sgdesign
Something that I haven't mentioned in the article is that for me, Hacker News
is a big motivation when doing this kind of small week-end project.

Obviously a site can get popular without HN, but having an audience to launch
to plus immediate feedback feels much more gratifying to me.

~~~
rmATinnovafy
Yes, that is one of the many virtues of HN. The wide audience. Not only that,
but the type of audience that can and will provide constructive input.

Nothing quite like it.

Also, congrats on the project.

Do you have an email to where I could contact you?

~~~
sgdesign
Sure, use <http://sachagreif.com/contact>

------
there
_When I finally got through to the WordPress admin, I immediately saw the
problem: although the caching plugin was installed and activated, caching was
turned off in the plugin’s settings page. Talk about a dumb mistake…_

There are a few free load testing services that are good for catching problems
with caching or concurrency. I've used <http://blitz.io/> before going live to
tune my caching and have survived a few HN front-pages.

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks, I'll definitely use this from now on!

------
squish101
Hi, just a heads up, I think your site has the XSS vulnerability, namely
parameter "s" - common in wordpress search function. To see it in action, try
adding "/?s=aaa<script>alert(16354)<%2Fscript>" at the end.

~~~
sgdesign
That didn't do anything for me. I'd hope WordPress escapes MySQL and JS code
from query strings, that seems like a pretty big vulnerability…

------
creamyhorror
I'm kind of flabbergasted at how good that Construct theme is. I've looked at
themes on ThemeForest and didn't see anything of that calibre for sale. Now
I'm awkwardly wondering whether I can buy a theme for my Rails site instead of
amateurishly hamfisting it myself. Arggh.

edit: Wonderful collection, so many of these sites look really useful and/or
inspiring. Great work man.

~~~
sgdesign
If you're looking for great themes, I recommend Orman Clark's work:
<http://www.themezilla.com/> The only problem for me was that his themes are
not responsive.

~~~
creamyhorror
Those look like Wordpress themes, though...my site is on Rails. Thanks for the
suggestion nonetheless!

~~~
twog
I often just rip the html from a Wordpress theme and use it for a rails site.
Its a tiny bit of extra work, but totally worth it.

~~~
creamyhorror
I've never bought a WP theme before - so it's not too hard to convert one for
use in Rails? Just take the HTML, CSS, & JS and start putting it into the
Rails structure? I'll seriously look into this option, then - thanks for the
note.

------
ilaksh
So he used WordPress. Is anyone interested in a tool like WordPress with good
support for easy-to-install plugins, but built on Node.js/CoffeeScript?

I ask because I have been working a tool like that for a few months and I'm
pretty anxious about the reception its going to get, since I'm pretty much
basing my whole life on it.

~~~
jeffbcross
Is it open source? If so, I'd love to check it out. We've been working on an
open source server for JavaScript developers, that has some of the modularity
of Wordpress: <https://github.com/deployd/deployd>

~~~
ilaksh
Yes, everything is MIT (that I wrote). Deployd is really awesome,
congratulations. I agree that having an easy way to do what looks like direct
database manipulations from the browser is really useful and it seems like the
rules and stuff you have set up to secure that is a very good approach. I also
think that mongodb makes a lot of sense because of its flexibility and ease of
use.

My thing really isn't ready to show anyone but its at
<https://github.com/ithkuil/cureblog> at the moment. I have a bunch of stuff
to do including most everything related to security. I think at first I am
going to try to cheat with really simple rules possibly inserted into the
everything.now function call if I can, or something. Really a lot of stuff to
work out.

------
josephhardin
Considering the time span you set this up in, you should consider doing a
screencast from beginning to end setting something like this up. A lot of us
could learn from that, seeing a full site from beginning to launch.

------
fakeempire
What is the tool you are using for the responsive testing?
[http://dun4nx4d6jyre.cloudfront.net/assets/toolb-
xreponsive....](http://dun4nx4d6jyre.cloudfront.net/assets/toolb-
xreponsive.png)

I've been using a mediocre plugin for chrome to do this testing but its flaky.
That looks like exactly what I want.

~~~
adamrt
<http://responsive.victorcoulon.fr/>

------
sparknlaunch12
Thanks for sharing and spending time to document all the steps. Impressive
achievement in such a short time.

Will you continue to build on this platform or is this simply a side project?

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks! But I'm not sure how else I can build on it except add more sites… if
you have any ideas I'd love to hear them :)

------
neilkelty
Would love to see this done for "SaSS Apps" with the same approach - less
"List of Doom".

Thanks for sharing your process...

~~~
aymeric
<http://feedmyapp.com/> ?

------
jimrakete
This is an awesome article – thanks for explaining everything down to the
detail!

------
studio816
Added to the top of my existing bookmark folder called "The Toolbox"

